# Blossoms and Vines Lace Scarf (K)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Available for US$2 in my Ravelry store at
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blossoms-and-vines-lace-scarf

This is the second of two patterns inspired by traditional English gardens I was fortunate enough to encounter on a recent trip to the U.K. The design is based on my impressions of trellised vines and a multitude of blossoms and is meant to have a vintage feel.

The pattern is quite straightforward and can be knit by anyone with a bit of lace knitting experience.

Unbelievably light and soft, this lace scarf was designed to be knit with laceweight alpaca yarn on 3mm needles. It measures around 16.5x140cm (6.5x55in).


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous&#128077;


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

thats lovely i am glad you enjoyed england


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very prettyxx


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Beautiful design


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous, very feminine, love the lace!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, so delicate!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your very nice comments.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That looks so lovely in the fuzzy yarn you chose. Delicate, but still warm.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

beautiful! it's absolutely stunning!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Love it.I love your designing.This scarf looks so delicate,your trellis vines and blooms are really superb.You certainly have captured a bit of the English Garden. Micheal as always fantastic work


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning! Its so delicate and fine.


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

This is lovely...I have put it in my library for Christmas knitting. Just finishing up some WIPs and then on to playing The Santa who Knits.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. I'm glad you like the design and pleased that some of you will be knitting this scarf. / Michael


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

So delicate. Lovely.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I love the rounded flowers...so pretty. I too put it in my library, though I'm not sure when i might do it. Have way more WIMs - works in mind that time!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

looks too delicate to wear!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Very pretty


----------

